# Analog Transpose 2 Hoodie



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

Analog Transpose 2 Full-Zip Hooded Sweatshirt - Men's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

I forgot to add Im lookin for the black one...I have found the white one and green one, but only size small or medium in the black... thanks tho


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

They are coming out with a better quality one for '11. It looks the same I might pick one up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

really? Any idea when it'll be on sale?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

don't know probably the same time winter stuff usually comes out but I think they are selling next seasons stuff now in Asia :dunno:


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree, u might want to wait till next season.. Analog is launching a whole line of rideable fleece based off the Transpose 2 hoodie, waterproof/resistant clothing designed to look more like streetwear. heres the vid

YouTube - SIA Tradeshow 2010 Denver - EasyLoungin with Analog


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

I raelly like this hoody.


----------

